# Suomalainen Tiedeakatemia



## oskhen

Greetings,

It's obviously the name of a publishing company, but could anyone please explain exactly what it means? Or most important: Is it the same as "Academia Scientiarum Fennica"? They stand above each other in the start of a book, and I wonder if it's merely the Finnish and the Latin name for the same thing.


----------



## Gavril

oskhen said:


> Greetings,
> 
> It's obviously the name of a publishing company, but could anyone please explain exactly what it means? Or most important: Is it the same as "Academia Scientiarum Fennica"? They stand above each other in the start of a book, and I wonder if it's merely the Finnish and the Latin name for the same thing.



That's exactly right. _Suomalainen _= "Finnish", _Tiedeakatemia _= "Academy of Sciences".


----------



## oskhen

Thank you so much


----------



## japanilainen

A simple google search would've saved you some time (not to mention getting an official picture)


----------

